
One weird trick for turning your HTML/JS website into a smartphone app - conner_bw
http://kizu514.com/blog/manifest-json/
======
tombrossman
If you use
[http://realfavicongenerator.net/](http://realfavicongenerator.net/) it
generates all the relevant icons, incorporates this very same 'one weird
trick' (a manifest.json), plus some additional extras like a SVG macOS touch
bar icon.

No affiliation, just a user of their free service who was impressed enough to
donate to them as it's extremely useful and well done.

------
fao_
The title is clickbaity and against the guidelines, can we change it to
something like "How to turn your ..." or "A trick for turning your ..."?

~~~
jasonszhao
I think the title is being satirical of the current state of web development,
which is often needlessly complex.

"One weird trick" is something we associate with class of false
advertisements. The irony is that we don't expect turning a website into an
app to be easy, but it turns out it is.

Perhaps you were being humorous as well?

------
shireboy
Android only, or have I missed some news? Really wish iOS would support this
already. HTML5 offline does similar, but cache/update scenarios can be tricky.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Well one can wrap a url into a cordova view, then distribute that. not as
immediately easy, but can be made a one click self service. I sense there's
enough space/demand for a startup there.

~~~
k__
Maybe Apple will come to their senses when >50% of Android apps are PWAs.

Till then I'll use Exponent I guess

